# LED Array Circuit Designer



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

For those of us who are making LED circuits for spotlights, eyes, etc... here's a great little designer that will spit out a schematic and resistor values based on the info you input into it like the LED's voltage, forward current, how many LEDs you want in your array and the source voltage.

Check it out:
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Pretty awesome if you ask me. No more Ohm's law math... just type in the numbers and go!


----------

